# Free books?!



## Artless (Jun 1, 2011)

For anyone who isn't aware (and you'd be surprised at how many people AREN'T), there is an absolute wealth of books that are now in the public domain, and available for downloading/e-books etc.

I am of course, talking about, the Project Gutenberg.
Project Gutenberg - free ebooks online download for iPad, Kindle, Nook, Android, iPhone, iPod Touch, Sony Reader

So, go get free stuff! Wooo!


----------

